# Wiring the Bachmann 2-8-0 help



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Just go a Bachmann 2-8-0 and started snooping around. In the tender, there is already a speaker and switch and a whole lot of wires. The manual really does not explain it and I don't see anything on the Phoenix site specific to the 2-8-0.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you need to know?


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Builtin speaker makes that part easy, but there is a bundle of wires that just end in the tender and tied up. 4 are the black ones from the switch. What is the switch for? Is did not appear to be a momentary but a throw. Then I believe it was a green and red wire, but then there is an unsoldered board which I believe is power coming from the engine, however, the tender gets it own power so do I really need to solder the board? There is also a battery in line, so does this do away with the need for the battery to the sound or is it something else. Their wiring diagram does not show this battery.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

As far as I know the Bachmann 2-8-0 does not come equipped with a speaker. Let alone any bundled wires, switches and battery lead. 
What you are describing sounds like the AristiCraft CLASSIC 2-8-0.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Trust me it is a Bachmann 2-8-0 Deadwood #5 and I really did open the tender and check.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

In that case, somebody else has added the parts. A picture would be helpful.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Mickey, 

I have a Bachmann Connie (2-8-0) and it never came with a speaker and bundled wiring, switches and battery leads. All of this work on my loco was done as after-market by Jonathan Bliese (EMW). Somebody's been in this engine before you got it IMHO.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have some info on the connie, and I have a sub-page to show the stock wiring diagram.

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...nie-wiring* 


Regards, Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I think we'll need a picture to sort it out.

Sounds very much like this was a pre-owned loco with some sound modifications added by the previous owner. 


In fact it sounds just like my 2-8-0 that I took the Phoenix sound out of to use in another loco. So now there are bundled wires awaiting another sound board. So my guess is this is what the extra wires and switch are for...an after market sound unit.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Yep, that's what it was................


----------

